# Italiano comprendi ?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NO SPEEKA DA ENGLIS

A bus stops and two Italian men get on. They sit down and engage in
an animated conversation. The lady sitting behind them ignores them
at first, but her attention is galvanized when she hears one of the men
say
the following:

"Emma come first. Den I come. Den two asses come together. I come
once-a-more. Two asses, they come together again. I come again and pee
twice. Then I come one lasta time."

"You foul-mouthed sex obsessed swine," retorted the lady indignantly.
"In this country....we don't speak aloud in pubic places about our sex
lives........."

"Hey, coola down lady," said the man. "Who talkin' abouta sexa? I'm a
justa tellin' my frienda how to spella 'Mississippi'."

I BET YOU READ THIS AGAIN!!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

boooo [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I like clever jokes!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SPECSMAN said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I like clever jokes!


13 year old clever jokes at that :lol: :wink:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

